# Blood spots



## jessicamerrick (Jan 6, 2013)

My three pullets are laying well, enough to gift a dozen a week. However, some eggs have blood spots. Is this is an issue with bonafide buyers?


----------



## jessicamerrick (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry, not a dozen a week! Lol! But here and there


----------



## da1214wic (Jan 1, 2013)

oh i hope someone can answer this, my eggs will have a red spot in them, my aunt throws them out but we still use em, i have buff orph. and golden comets.


----------



## jessicamerrick (Jan 6, 2013)

I have two welsummers and an ameraucana. Are yours young?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

One of our buff orps lays with a constant brown spots in them. We eat them and are told it is normal.


----------



## jessicamerrick (Jan 6, 2013)

We eat them too, I just pick out the bit. I googled and there was a kosher objection, but that was with a fertile egg and I have no rooster.


----------



## da1214wic (Jan 1, 2013)

my ladies are 3 and 4 years old, and i had a lady tell me that it is safe to eat these eggs and that most likely the spot came from a blood vessel breaking during formation of the egg, but i worry because it is happening in almost every egg from every hen that lays.


----------



## jessicamerrick (Jan 6, 2013)

I found the answer friends!

http://www.theprairiehomestead.com/2013/02/what-are-those-spots-in-my-farm-fresh-eggs.html


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Great article, thanks for sharing.


----------



## da1214wic (Jan 1, 2013)

oh yes thank you for the link..so much wonderful information


----------

